# Looking for a pair of rats in Boston!



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm really looking to get two rats sometime soon. I have a brand new cage on the way and would be absolutely ecstatic if I could find two babies this weekend. This is my first foray into the world of rat ownership and I have been waiting months to move into this new apartment and the time has finally come! Any advice on breeders in my area (Boston) or just a person with rats available would be terrific. I'm desperately trying to avoid having to buy rats from a pet store. Thanks!

I don't have a car so I would prefer something within reach of public transportation, but I could manage to get to most places within a reasonable distance of the city if necessary.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Check petfinder.com.

In a city as big as Boston I'm sure there are a couple rescues and the humane society likely has a couple too, meaning you'll have plenty of choices.


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. The nearest ones on PetFinder are in New Hampshire, which is way out of my range.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Are you quite certain? Boston Humane society has two Siamese rats... and a hooded?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* Maybe you can try going to google, typing in your town and then "rodent rescues" and see if anything pops up? *


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Forensic - I've been to the humane society (it's a fantastic facility) and the two siamese have been adopted. The hooded...well, I really want babies (they're a year old), but if I don't find any soon I may go adopt those two cuties.

Nazarath - Kim's Ark Rescue will deliver rescue rats to my area and they are well renowned. Besides them, there aren't too many rescues near me. I am really hoping to get some new babies, though. I have been in contact with Kim's, they are currently processing my adoption application.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## rnpaulie (May 14, 2007)

I have a friend in Maine who has taken in some babies from two litters. She has two adorable 9 week old Pew's who are rex left. They will be neutered Friday. I had one of their littermates at my house last week and he was a friendly playful doll  Transportation can be arranged


----------

